

Crowdsourced hiring - mooreds
https://jobhuk.com/howitworks

======
nawitus
Typo in "your would like to pay".

I had a somewhat related idea: instead of referring friends, job seekers would
apply to the job, and 'recruiters' would choose and bet for a candidate,
placing a certain deposit down (if that candidate were to be chosen). The
corporation would choose a candidate (possibly one with most 'investments').
If the candidate is hired after (for example) 60 days, the corporation would
pay significant interest on the deposit. If the company didn't like the
candidate and he was fired, a reduced deposit would be paid back.

Anyway, the point is to outsource hiring to a market and let the market find
out how to select the best applicant.

If there's a difficult problem to be solved, you can always create a market
for it.

------
freeparker
Great link.

